# Please remember to be safe.



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*Be safe!!*

Every year someone loses an argument with their blower and sometimes it turns out badly. 
*Prep your machine before using it!
Read your owner's manual!  Lots of good, common sense safety tips in there.
Let your engine cool for a few minutes before refueling. 
**Never ever* stick your hand in the augers or impeller. Don't do it even if it's not running. Some times debris gets lodged in there and is under stress. As soon as it is freed the auger or impeller could move just enough to wack off a couple fingers. Use something besides your hand to free up the object.

*Remove the plug wire* before working on your blower.

*Before* snow removal be sure to clear your area of garden hoses, newspapers, pet toys, tree branches etc. Doing this will go a long way to avoid the above scenario. 
*Please* don't let children or others stand or play in close proximitry to your work. There is the odd chance they could be struck by a flying object. This is especially true with gravel driveways.
*Don't* let someone who is unfamiliar with the machine operate it. 

If you're going to get lots of snow it is better to try to clean with the storm rather than wait till it stops and you have to remove snow that is deeper than your blower's bucket. If you can't do this try not to overwork your machine. Remove only a partial bucket with each pass. 
Dress in an article of clothing that lets you be seen and also use reflective tape on your machine and if has lights use them. You don't want to get hit by a passing car. 
I'm sure I've missed something but these are the very basics of successful and enjoyable snow removal.
*Don't* operate your equipment when you are overly tired or under mental stress or on any mind altering/mood altering meds. Keep your mind on the task at hand..
One more thing.... Please remember to be thoughtful of your neighbors and be courteous. These will go a long way towards everyone being happy and helpful. One day you may be the one who needs a hand.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

//


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> *Be safe!!*
> 
> *Please* don't let children or others stand or play in close proximitry to your work. There is the odd chance they could be struck by a flying object. This is especially true with gravel driveways.


Also keep in mind a person (or animal, or window...) doesn't have to be "close" to be struck by something thrown by the machine, like a rock or chunk of ice. Those things can easily be tossed 25-50 feet or even more.

In addition to keeping people and pets away, always be cognizant of where you're sending the snow (and whatever may also be hidden in the stream) and what's in its path.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks micah68kj for the warning.. We too easily can forget that the Machine is not a toy but a very real danger if handled carelessly. Even if the machine is off and clogged DON"T unclog with hand as belt could have force behind it waiting to spin once unclogged. I Know a guy lost two fingers in an instant so be smart and think before acting. Yanmar- That looks sooooo painful!


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

I have personal experience with the danger of not being careful. when I was about 12 y.o. my dad lost three fingers when he stuck his hand in the shute to clear a clog. the machine was off but the torque released when the clog was cleared. I was there and is something I will never forget. the post was a good reminder as so many get injured every year because of not being cautious. thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is an even worse case scenario that could happen to anyone trying to unclog the chute/impeller area with their hads, Please DO NOT....... use your hand for it.........!!!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Joe for the thoughtful reminder !

If you're going to stick your hand in there, I guess you would work on your truck like this too !
Not me !










Just take a second and think about the risks !


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Ooh! Ooh! I know!

The welder's not plugged into a grounded outlet, is it?

:icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

And looks like he is _*welding the gas tank.....!!!*_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That truck picture is just crazy. Who in the world would use lumber to prop up a car ??

It's just so much safer to tip it over a few more feet so it's stable :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That truck picture is just crazy. Who in the world would use lumber to prop up a car ??
> 
> It's just so much safer to tip it over a few more feet so it's stable :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


... and he has a small chair in the passenger side rear window opening holding up the car.
At least if the chair gives way the car won't crush him.
Probably could not find any pieces of wood that were long enough.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> And looks like he is _*welding the gas tank.....!!!*_


Yeh! Surprising how much easier it is to get to when it's propped up where you can get to it. I could never get to mine to weld it because I couldn't get it over on its side like he did.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> *Be safe!!*
> 
> Every year someone loses an argument with their blower and sometimes it turns out badly.
> *Prep your machine before using it!
> ...


 Won't have to worry about that this year. THE BROTHERS will be RESTING IN PEACE. in their heated garage right here in the paradise city. for the 2nd year in a row. no snow in the forcast as far as the eye can see now.:wavetowel2:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

russkat said:


> Thanks Joe for the thoughtful reminder !
> 
> If you're going to stick your hand in there, I guess you would work on your truck like this too !
> Not me !
> ...


 How in the name of ZEUS is that even possible. the weight of the truck would either crush those boards. or at least give ground floor air conditioning.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Another consideration, you might want to consider sweeping the street in front of your house and maybe a neighbor or 2 up from you to get rid of any sand, leaves, ROCKS, road pieces and so forth to keep your apron area clear of obstructions. Rocks and road pieces through your machine is not a good thing.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

May everyone have a SAFE and very HAPPY holiday and snowblowing season


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Every time I am about to do something, I always hear the voice of my Dad, Grandpa's, and shop teacher, in my head telling me "don't do something stupid." They may have not been PC, but they made a difference and an impression.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Every time I am about to do something, I always hear the voice of my Dad, Grandpa's, and shop teacher, in my head telling me "don't do something stupid." They may have not been PC, but they made a difference and an impression.


Can you imagine what kind of person you'd be today if they were "PC" ?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

russkat said:


> Can you imagine what kind of person you'd be today if they were "PC" ?


HA, um no..... Oh yeah, my brother!

At least, he takes my non-PC commentaries in stride, and still asks for advice at times. Dad's still around, but I think he is afraid to ask him, because he might think that he did not listen, then.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

In the name of safety, and partially due to cabin fever, I added 3M reflective tape to my 28" (left) to mirror the pattern now used by Ariens on the SHO models (right):










I'm in the street often enough that's it prudent to have this.


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I wish that I didn't stumble onto this thread before lunch!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

russkat said:


> Can you imagine what kind of person you'd be today if they were "PC" ?



I guess you'd still be waiting for your trophy for joining the forum. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I think it is prudent to remember that the impeller belt may act like a rubber band stretched out, it has potential energy to release. When you have a clog and you get some of the clog removed, the energy stored may release, causing the impeller to rotate. It is much better to do this with a broom stick or clog tool, than your hand. Many think undoing the spark plug wire is enough, but the energy is coming form a belt that is loaded with energy, not the engine. Nevertheless, the spark plug wire should also be undone to prevent a restart.

Just a good idea.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Many years ago I met a friends father who had three fingers on one hand missing at the knuckles.
He had a clog and "while the engine was still running" stuck his hand in not expecting anything to happen because the auger lever was not being engaged.

I never forgot that mental image of his hand when using a blower but to be honest I never thought anything dangerous could happen with the machine off.
I am glad to have read those warnings here to avoid anything happening to me or my son when we are out blowing snow.

Great advice here in this thread.


----------

